# Kingston HyperX Beast DDR3 2400 MHz RAM review(KHX24C11T3K2/16X)



## itsakjt (Oct 14, 2014)

*1. Introduction:*

Hi everyone, hope you all are fine. Today, I am reviewing the Kingston HyperX Beast 16 GB RAM kit(2 modules) having a clock of 2400 MHz at timings of 11-13-13-32 and rated at 1.65V. 
The Kingston HyperX Beast series of memory is designed for the high end enthusiast market. These modules are reliable and targeted towards the mid-high end gaming PCs/workstations. 

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3931/15348033168_f14c5d97bc_o.jpg


When you power on the system with these RAMs installed, do not forget to set the timings, frequencies and voltage. You can select the profile stored in the SPD chip of the RAM. These RAMs have a stock voltage of 1.65V. 
Moving on to unboxing and packaging.

*2. Unboxing and packaging:*
*farm4.staticflickr.com/3954/15531487531_cd7972348f_o.jpg

Packaging looks very good. You can check the model numbers, timings and part code through the transparent section of the packaging before buying. 
*farm4.staticflickr.com/3933/15347559879_f3a441cd97_o.jpg

The RAMs are black in color and looks good. Killer looks, I should say. 
*farm4.staticflickr.com/3950/15534198095_9905f78efa_o.jpg

The heat spreaders are made of aluminium and are of good quality. 

Contents of the package:

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5599/15348030888_587105a6c2_o.jpg

2*8 GB RAMs, warranty information and "Powered by Kingston Hyper X" sticker.

*3. **Closer look:*

Here are the details of the RAM according to the label:
*farm4.staticflickr.com/3931/14913438514_a069930084_o.jpg

BPM H 16 1 14 22

BPM - Version code

H - Chip brand - N for Nanya, H for Hynix, K for Kingston, M for Micron

16 - No of chips. 08= single sided, 16= Double sided

1 - Frequency code 

14 - Year of manufacture(13=2013, 14=2014 and so on)

22 - Week of manufacture.

So we can say these RAMs I am reviewing are manufactured on the 22nd week of 2014 containing 16 Hynix chips(dual rank, dual sided). 

Lets see the double side practically:
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5601/15348167557_3d73e0b813_o.jpg


We can see that both the sides have memory chips. There are thermal pads between the chips and the heatsink made of aluminium which helps in efficient heat transfer. The PCB quality is good and it should be an 8 layer PCB. 
So build quality wise, these RAMs look promising. Lets see how these perform in real world.

*4. **Test system and benchmarks:
*
System:
CPU: Intel Core i5 4670K(Courtesy: GIGABYTE India)
Motherboard: GIGABYTE Z97X UD5H-BK(Courtesy: GIGABYTE India)
RAMs: 2*8 GB Kingston HyperX Beast DDR3 2400 MHz 11-13-13-32 @1.65V(KHX24C11T3K2/16X)
Graphics card: Sapphire Radeon HD 6770 1 GB DDR5
Power supply: Corsair GS 700 2013 Edition 700W power supply
Monitor: Dell S2240M @1920*1080, 60Hz

*AIDA 64 Cache and memory benchmark:*
*farm4.staticflickr.com/3938/15535217485_e362d3a12c_o.png

Very good scores when you consider performance to clock ratio.

All memory frequencies and timings were at stock and the XMP mode was selected from BIOS. These are very good scores for the system. The timings are good at 11-13-13-32.

*MaxxMemm memory benchmark:*:

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3945/15535216845_b1c1200fe0_o.jpg

22 GB/s with a nice latency value also. 

*SuperPi 32M benchmark:*

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5612/15532511841_96407d4f68_o.jpg

8 minutes and 11.557 seconds. Pretty good for the system. 

*wPrime 1024M benchmark:*

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3944/15536043832_a5ea97bcf7_o.jpg

243.829 second.

So stock performance is very good thanks to the low timings. The RAMs are stable. I did not get any BSOD or other stability issues in the time I reviewed it.

For the overclocking, I am extremely sorry I cannot include that now. The IMC of the CPU was not good at all and anything above 2400 MHz caused the POST to fail. However the RAM operated absolutely stable at 10-12-11-30 at command rate 1T. So that is excellent thanks to the Hynix chips that it is made of and the design done by Kingston Technology.

On the optimistic side, I will try to include overclocking section very soon so stay tuned and come back and check this space often. 

*6. Conclusion:
*
Pros:
1. 2400 MHz at CL11 is pretty good
2. Good heatsink quality
3. Good stock performance
3. Operates at CL10 timings without any voltage increase

Cons:
1. None found 

Verdict: 

These modules are designed for the hardcore gamers or for professionals who does rendering and animation related work. As for overclocking, as I said it will try to include it soon. 

An 9/10 from me!

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5606/15349013369_0d907d3df5_o.png

Last but not the least, I would like to thank Kingston Technology India and Social Nirvana for providing me the review sample. 
Thanks for reading. Please leave your valuable opinions and suggestions. Signing out.

*About me:
*
A 4th year computer science engineering student with a passion to research on computer hardware and getting the most out of a component at a price.


----------



## seamon (Oct 16, 2014)

^Computer science engineering in which college?


----------

